# Binoculars for 3D



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm looking to get binoculars for 3D / hunting. Is this a possible request for one set of binoculars?

What should I look for in a set of 3D binoculars?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Quality set of 10X48 or 10X50


----------



## Spiked2kx (Mar 3, 2013)

Look up minox 10x42 on ebay. I picked up a pair brand new for 130 shipped. Great 3d and stalking binos for the price. They are just as clear as my Nikon monarchs.


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

I like the 8-8.5 X 42-45's meself


----------



## Edrod80 (Dec 30, 2013)

For hunting I use the Nikon monarch 10x40


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

I like my 8x42 vortex diamondbacks. Not super heavy and easy to focus.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

b2sandshee said:


> I like my 8x42 vortex diamondbacks. Not super heavy and easy to focus.


ditto except I'd op for the 10x50. Great warranty


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pincher said:


> I like the 8-8.5 X 42-45's meself


I with you on that. I really like the leupold binos. But just like bows your best bets to look threw them all at a store


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

b2sandshee said:


> I like my 8x42 vortex diamondbacks. Not super heavy and easy to focus.


Momma and I have the 10x42 love them we both shoot open and highly recommend them.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

b2sandshee said:


> I like my 8x42 vortex diamondbacks. Not super heavy and easy to focus.


i'm another Vortex fan. i bought a set of 10x42 DB at the beginning of last years 3D season.
Great glass. bright and clear.
i did buy a set of 8x28 DB's for hunting. just easier to slip them in my jacket pocket.
all Vortex bino's have a 100% lifetime warranty.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have come to enjoy the Redfields and they have lifetime warrenty also.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Search for Zen Ray Optics ED.

:thumb:


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I used a pair of Cabelas 10 x 42 rubber coated for 3D and hunting. Works great and not an arm and a leg cost either


----------



## k10brink (Feb 14, 2009)

Another vote for Zen Rays


----------



## WPGibson (May 24, 2011)

nikon 10x50


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

lots of good 8 x 40-45's out there.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Vortex 10x42 or 10x50 diamondbacks. Look them up best out there for that price.


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

Hawks Frontiers...beat quality for price ! I am still impressed with the detail even in shadows at 42 yds !


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

and the salesman sound off


----------



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tried out the Leupold 8x42 and the Vortex diamondback 8x42"s Cabelas had the Leupolds $50 cheaper so I went with them. Liked the Diamondbacks but not for $50 more


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Did you get the arcadia model? Check out the badlands Bino straps. They work great for 3d and hunting. The one that comes with leupold binos are good if you like them out of the way on your side


----------



## brett73 (May 7, 2012)

I'd suggest a pair of Nikon Monarch 10x36.


----------



## james1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

10x42 zeiss terra ed


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

For 3-D?
Get the kind with a rangefinder built in and put tape on the lettering.

That's what they do here...


LOL


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody try a Vortex 12X50 Diamondback?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a pair of 12x50diamondbacks great pair of binos and you cant beat vortex's warranty. I use them for 3d but they are to heavy for bow hunting so I bought a pair of 10x42's and use them most often for everything.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

How much are you willing to spend? Trust me It makes a difference. After you know the max you can spend go to some of the bird watching forums and they have gobs of info. Those people know their glass. 

I started with a $200 set then went to a $1000 set and now have a set of Swarvo's. The 1st 2 pairs are in the bottom of the closet collecting dust. Don't get in a hurry, save your money and buy one time.

http://www.birding-binoculars.net/

http://www.birdwatching.com/optics.html


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

i am a solid fan of Alpen, i only have the waterproof 10x40, used the 8x40 for a long time, sold themm to a friend and ended up with the 10x 50

Shasta Ridge are no my short list of wanted gear. cant aford the "god" stuff until they are paying me , but i am an ardent supporter of their products, my niece dropped the 8x 50 and THEN stepped on them against the hinge and they broke.....they were replaced with new in 4 days. i have never had as good of service form any company as i have had with alpen.


----------



## Silentdraw13 (Jan 13, 2014)

i have vortex and they are nice and bright look into that


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Vortex all the way. Depending on what you want to spend. The Diamondback 10x42 are good for the $$ but the Viper HD 10x42 are amazing


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

ofcourse you couldnt recommend a brand you didnt sell


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

RedbeardHD90 said:


> Tried out the Leupold 8x42 and the Vortex diamondback 8x42"s Cabelas had the Leupolds $50 cheaper so I went with them. Liked the Diamondbacks but not for $50 more


+1.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

My personal favorite is Zen-Ray ZRS HD binoculars. It has dielectric prism coating. The brightness and resolution of it really put it on par with Viper HD or Zeiss Terra level of binoculars

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/binoculars/zrshd/zrshd10x42.html


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> I have come to enjoy the Redfields and they have lifetime warrenty also.


BINGO most crisp affordable bino's i have seen.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I have alpen 10x50 tetons. Very clear. but inmho, they are not very durable. I wish I had bought Leupolds or Nikons....


----------



## ohiosean10 (Aug 12, 2013)

I received a pair of Vortex Diamondback 10x42 binoculars for Christmas. I've taken them out in the field numerous times already and they are excellent - clear, crisp view and easy to look through for extended periods of time.

I'm taking them with me to try out for the first time at a 3D shoot this Friday night, paired with the Badlands Bino Strap Harness. If you'd like I can follow up Saturday and post a review and let you know how they work out.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

ohiosean10 said:


> I received a pair of Vortex Diamondback 10x42 binoculars for Christmas. I've taken them out in the field numerous times already and they are excellent - clear, crisp view and easy to look through for extended periods of time.
> 
> I'm taking them with me to try out for the first time at a 3D shoot this Friday night, paired with the Badlands Bino Strap Harness. If you'd like I can follow up Saturday and post a review and let you know how they work out.


Reviews are always nice. I just bought the same harness as well.


----------



## ohiosean10 (Aug 12, 2013)

aljburk said:


> Reviews are always nice. I just bought the same harness as well.


Absolutely; I'll be sure to hop on here early Saturday, or possibly late Friday evening after I get back from the shoot, and let you know how it works out.

I got the harness with the binoculars, and from a hunting standpoint, the harness has worked well. Plenty of room to adjust it so easy to put on over your gear and tree harness, and the padded shoulder straps are very comfortable, don't even notice it's there. Easy to bring up the binoculars and glass and put down without getting in the way of your bow draw.


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

thats what is so hysterical, all these bino's are all chinese made by a couple different manufacturers and they are just marketing companies that have their name put on the side. the fact is , theyre is very little difference in performance/durability in the same price range, just like LRF's.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Badlands Bino Strap Harness---- just looked these up they look comfy but they also look like they could cause large sweat deposits to form in the summer?


----------



## ohiosean10 (Aug 12, 2013)

bsharkey said:


> Badlands Bino Strap Harness---- just looked these up they look comfy but they also look like they could cause large sweat deposits to form in the summer?


I've only had my harness a little more than a month, but the straps are pretty lightweight and seem to be made of breathable mesh so they may not be too bad in the heat of Summer.


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

another vote for Zen-Ray ZRS binoculars


----------



## ohiosean10 (Aug 12, 2013)

aljburk said:


> Reviews are always nice. I just bought the same harness as well.


I used the Badlands harness Friday night at the 3D shoot and it worked out great. The straps are very comfortable - didn't even really notice the binoculars were on me and had no problems for the couple hours with it bothering me a bit. Harness kept the binoculars (Vortex Diamondback 10x42) close to the chest so it didn't interfere with my draw, but easy to swing the binoculars up to glass when needed.

If you have any specific questions let me know, but overall I felt it worked perfectly.


----------



## jphillip (Nov 10, 2008)

IBO used to limit you to a 10x, no longer. I have a set of Leupold 10x42, however to see some of the x rings it would be nice to go to a 12 power.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Might wanna check some organizations have rules stating no binos higher than 8 power.


----------



## Sadie72 (Jan 25, 2014)

I looked and looked till I found these Celestrons They are super clear and cheap. Here is a link where I bought mine. 

http://www.opticsplanet.com/celestron-nature-dx-10x42-binoculars.html


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

For 3D and hunting,I have a set of Hawke Premier 10 x 42's.
Great optics for the price.


----------



## Fasteel (Dec 27, 2013)

The new Celestron 10 & 12 x 56 will be exceptional 3D binos and retail less than $300. FS


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just got a pair of celestron 10x42's for V-Day. Seem good from my room. Havent had time to check them out outside yet. Oh, and the sun helps for that


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

Got some 8X42 nikon atb's last year. They are really nice and work very well for the money. Wanted some 10X42's. The store didn't have nikons in that but did have some Brunton Echo's so i bought them. Man these are about the same weight as my Nikons, the same size also. That is where it stops, the Bruntons are way more crisp and clear.Lifetime warrant if it breaks for any reason they fix or replace it. Should have spent a lil more to start with. I love these.. Now just need to sell a good used pare of nikons.


----------



## ohiosean10 (Aug 12, 2013)

aljburk said:


> Anybody try a Vortex 12X50 Diamondback?


I've got the Diamondback 10x42, and they work pretty well in terms of using a harness and staying out of the way/not having to worry when drawing. Also the weight on them isn't bad as they are easy to hang off of your belt as well.


----------

